# A romantic snack...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Not so romantic but Ziggy and Baby thought so...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, i like Ziggy's heart wings.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks! He *thinks* he's quite the sexy man around here...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

They make a cute couple


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are really cute together


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww they look so cute together!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great Photos!  Aww! It is romantic to me and you  Ziggy and his cute heartwings!


----------



## lizaveta (Sep 28, 2007)

They make an excellent couple


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, romance over a stick of millet.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Didn't somebody say about a similar scenario that this is like "Lady and the Tramp"?

Very cute. And they share so nicely. My little guy could learn some table manners.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



Kfontan said:


> Didn't somebody say about a similar scenario that this is like "Lady and the Tramp"?


That was my babies sharing a spring of parsley.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

They really are a cute couple.


----------

